# My Modded Antec 900



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AUCA5bUaw0

This is a vid of the rig aircooled. Just now I upgraded the rig to LC and I'll post a couple of vids of that after they process.

Here's some pics of the build.






First things first. I mounted the Stinger on the X58.





I used the Mugen2 backing plate and cobbed together some HW to mount it.






This upgrade is going to be very easy because I previously modified the Antec 900 to accept a PA 120.2 radiator...





I made this acrylic front panel  so I could eliminate the HDD cages and free up the front.





The side panel got a UV green window, some very special LanParty Grills and a pair of Silenx to waft a breeze over the mobo.









As you see a PA120.2 fits perfectly in the front.





Mounting the rad was simple. I made two angle brackets to secure the bottom and then poked an allthread rod through the optical bay (with a piece of heatshrink over the allthread) to secure the top.





The rad lines up with the front fans very well.





Rad in place I turned my attention to getting the rest of the LC installed before cable management.





This is my favorite way to set up a tight case with LC...hang the pump off an EK res on the back panel...works everytime 





This makes the plumbing very easy.





Put a pair of YL mediums to help draft the air through the PA.





Cable management on the A900 is all about getting the excess cabling on the blindside of the mobo tray





A little massaging and some ties and stickum got everything to lay down flat





Panel went on nicely.





And here's how the cable management and loop finally turned out.
























































More to follow.


Currently posting this off the rig and it's Crunching away at 100% load and I see a 20C drop in temps from using the Mugen2.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWEaB3X0CpY


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jun 18, 2009)

jeez that is a sick way to mod a antec 900 case. When i save up some good money, i will attempt to do something like that.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 18, 2009)

it's like an orgy for my eye's!  thnx for some ideas CD  hope you don't mind if i use them some day? 

the channeling you used for the side window does it lock the window in? like a pick-up cap style? if yes where can we find some? i have never come across any  guess a window installer would be the ticket?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

intel igent said:


> it's like an orgy for my eye's!  thnx for some ideas CD  hope you don't mind if i use them some day?
> 
> the channeling you used for the side window does it lock the window in? like a pick-up cap style? if yes where can we find some? i have never come across any  guess a window installer would be the ticket?



That stuff is seriously old school. MNPCtech and Frozen CPU probably still stock it. I have some on hand...and some UV reactive clear that glows blue...now that is available no where...that wrapped around a UV blue window on a silve case is sick...


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

Coming from a HotRodding background every time I see  gauges I get a warm fuzzy feeling..


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

Too bad I can't find them in parallel threading...


----------



## Binge (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the video, and I like how well your setup is letting the air.  Very cool to see this go under water CD.  I'd like to see the temps on that block.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 18, 2009)

Question, what are you measuring on that gauge?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 19, 2009)

In a closed loop the easiest way to look for a slow leak of even the most microscopic pore is to pressurize it with air (which is smaller than Water by about half). And tangentially one way to see how much air is trapped in the loop is to watch the gauge fluctuate and rise when the pump is off. It's odd...but when the loop is running the PSI will be lower than when the rig is off...the air in the loop . Open the loop and let the air out and the PSI will drop. How much depends on how much air is between the gauge and the water.

Then run the pump and it will climb, then shut off and it will rise...let the air out by opening the res and start again. I don't know if I have the patience to completely deaerate the loop. Once it's pretty much clear of air I just leave it.

The higher pressure should stay about the same though once the rig gets to room temp shut off...and if you see it drop then you have a leak somewhere. 

You would be lucky to see 2-3 PSI from a pump just jamming away on the guage...Even twin Iwaki RD 30's won't kick up much more than 7-8 PSI read from an inline guage.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been edumacated!!
Thanks for the info. Very informative.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jun 27, 2009)

You got mad skills. 


Post some boot up and system temps/benchmarks if you could.   


Awesome work.


----------

